# molting



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all

bertie over the last few days has been moulting and scatching a lot big.

Finding big chunks of fur about the house.


Any one else found this amount of fur coming out there dogs?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If this is a new thing, I would just get a check up at the vet to check there is not a parasitic reason for the scratching. Lots of cockapoos moult, mostly alot less than what is considered to be usual moulting in a dog but they shed hair nonetheless.
Flea allergies, mites etc can cause hair loss and scratching, your vet will be able to help.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

All dogs moult - but Cockapoos are known for being "low-shedding".
The more Poodlyand curly coat tends to be regarded as lower shedding but there is little in it. The "straighter" coat has been known to drop a hair or two - but not in clumps.

I'd check his skin are the root if he is scratching more than usual - perhaps he could have "walking dandruff" - a mite that you can treat easily.
"Clumps" of coat sounds a little more worrying - it could well be due to diet (some 'Poos we know can be intolerant to the cereal bulking agents in most dry kibble foods).
I'd visit the vet as a precaution - and look into changing the food.

Good Luck with Bertie.

Stephen x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

check him over for any red patches of skin or bauld patches. 

have you bathed him resently in anything new or used a spot on treatment. 

have you chainge any cleaning products in the house or have a new air freshener.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for feed back.

Iv checked him over can see no patches or dandruff have bought some shampoo today for itchy skin which i will try later.

I changed his food two weeks ago maybe that's the problem. i was feeding him orangipets but changed it to think its called perno still organic food though. might change him back to orangipets.

I will take him to the vets Monday and will update with outcome.

Thanks


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

After researching the pero organic dog food it contains soya which can be the cause of itching and fur loss. as soy is commonly associated with food allergies in dog food.


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

BertieBassett said:


> After researching the pero organic dog food it contains soya which can be the cause of itching and fur loss. as soy is commonly associated with food allergies in dog food.


Hope your vet is able to help on Monday, interesting info about Soya I didn't know that. My pup Woody is on Eukanuba but I'm not sure if it's any good. We are going for a vet check on Tuesday, Woody is quite scratchy so I want to eliminate any obvious causes before looking in to changing his food. I look forward to your update, good luck.


----------



## Gloria54758 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi every one,
I am a new member and have not yet got a puppy,
I am going to look at a pup this week he is only 2 weeks old! His mum is English cocker spaniel and dad poodle 
How will I know what sort of coat he will have when he is a bit older ie more like the mun or more like the dad. I am soooooo excited


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Hiya Gloria, I have just replied to your query in another thread


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Claire, look on organipets website i was feeding him on that going to change back to it.

As for the pups when i was after one and looked at a few litters you could spot out which ones would end up more curly always more curls on there ears and legs. hope you find your perfect pup.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Took bertie to the vets, she checked him over and couldn't see anything on his skin i mentioned about the food and she said it might be that and to change him back to what i was feeding him on before. 

The clumps of fur that was coming out i think it was from when he stretched he pulled some out as its not just falling out. he doesn't seem to be scratching so much.


----------

